# Do you have a moose Tag?



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

If someone has a moose tag PM me!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

No one has a moose tag? Or knows someone that does? I am guessing the season is about done, and I am hoping someone has a tag to fill still?

PM me!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Haha I will drive my truck right up to it and winch it on the trailer! Why carry it across the open fields?

No my uncle has one that has been living on his land for like 4 months and he want's it gone. It trampled his field.

I was going to show them where it was and help a brotha out!


----------

